# Infinity Router bits



## acollert (Sep 9, 2011)

Has anyone used Infinity router bits? If so how was it? I've been looking for a queen anne bit and the only place I found it at was Infinity. I've never used their bits and I haven't seen any reviews on them.

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" queen anne bit " = ???? how about a number or picture..  it sounds like a molding bit..


========


acollert said:


> Has anyone used Infinity router bits? If so how was it? I've been looking for a queen anne bit and the only place I found it at was Infinity. I've never used their bits and I haven't seen any reviews on them.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## acollert (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry I can't post pictures or url's yet. But if you go to Infinitytools web site search for queen anne and it will take you right to the bit.

It's more of type of round over bit. Sort of like a bullnose bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Andrew

I have not use the Infinity one but I have use the MLCS one and it works well for that job, plus you can get free shipping on it and it's only 20.oo...

1/2" Shank Queen Anne Bit-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools

Furniture Maker Router Bits
MLCS French Provincial Classic, Traditional Foot. Handrail, Cabinetmaker, Furniture Maker router bits

========


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have used Infinity bits before and continue to do so,some of the finest bits on the market, a little more expensive than others but well worth it.


----------



## Bidule (Aug 20, 2010)

+1 for Infinity router Bits.
I tried couple of different brands like Eagle America, Lee Valley, Freud, Whiteside and Infinity and i can tell you Infinity is my prefered choice. They stay sharp longer than other brands. Their customer service is also outstanding. My second choice would be Eagle America.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

In performance testing Whiteside always comes out on top. For the average home user standard quality bits work just fine with big savings over the premium brands. Infinity is no longer carried by any of my local sources but I do have one of their bits from when they were. It has performed well and I have no complaints.


----------



## acollert (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I went ahead an ordered the Infinity.


----------

